# Bianchi S.A.S.S



## Roadweaver (Aug 19, 2005)

Has anyone purchased a Bianchi S.A.S.S.? If so how do you like it? I was also looking at a Kona Blast that is a bout $50 cheaper. Would anyone out there recommend one over the other??? My LBS is selling the SASS for $700.


----------

